# Bushmaster M4 Carbine SA 223 Rem/5.56mm 14.5"+1.5 Suppressor 30+1--$824.99-free ship



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bushmaster's C15 features a 14.5ʺ barrel, is light at five and a half pounds, and is chambered in .223 Remington/5.56mm NATO. Adjustable sights are included with this carbine, with a rail so you can add the sight of your choice. Also included are an adjustable stock, flash suppressor, and one thirty round magazine.
Bushmaster 90732 C15 M4 Carbine SA 223 Rem 14.5"+1.5 Suppressor 30+1 S


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a compensator, not a suppressor...


----------

